# Schwinn Axum - $398 29er hardtail



## Two Wheel Tango (Feb 12, 2019)

KevCentral just reviewed the new Schwinn Axum. This may change the game for beginner mountain bikes!






What upgrades would you make on this bike out of the box?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Schwinn-Axum-Mountain-Bike-8-speeds-29-inch-wheels-black/288838682


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fork to an air fork. Front brake to Shimano 4 pot. 
Riser bars. seat, grips, pedals.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

That bike is reviewed om the home page here.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I am curious how the frame weight compares to, say, BD or Framed bikes. If it's just slightly overbuilt, it would be worth eventually upgrading fork, wheels, and brakes.

BTW - I am really interested in the 11-40 8-speed, although that is probably not enough range for me.

-F


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

rangeriderdave said:


> That bike is reviewed om the home page here.


FC reviewed it

https://reviews.mtbr.com/schwinn-axum-review-price-weight-specs

apparently all it needs immediately is a chain keeper or clutch der...


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

127.0.0.1 said:


> FC reviewed it
> 
> https://reviews.mtbr.com/schwinn-axum-review-price-weight-specs
> 
> apparently all it needs immediately is a chain keeper or clutch der...


He also said the frame is for folks 5'10" and up.

My 2 cents, having not ridden it is the same for anything coming from a big box store...

The assembly! These are put together by someone getting like $10/hr, often with little training. Go over literally EVERYTHING. If you're a proficient mechanic it shouldn't take an hour or two including truing/tensioning spokes. If you're a mere mortal, much longer. Then think about whether it was worth saving that $100-200 to not just go to the LBS for an entry level bike with support after the sale.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

The frame size is pretty large. The ETT measurement is larger than my size L kona process 153. 

But, it does look pretty good for the price. 1x8 with decent range is probably fine at first. The frame has routing for a dropper post, and fits 29x2.6 tires. 

The first thing I’d probably upgrade for real trails, would be the brakes. Most likely something like SLX or Deore 2 pot brakes, trying to keep costs down. And realistically, I’m not going to need 4 pot brakes on a bike like this (personally).


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

To start, I would not recommend this bike to anyone much shorter than 6 feet tall. Why is it so enormous?


----------



## Jrockvideo (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm interested in getting this bike as a 1st mtb. I'm about 5'9 and read another reviewer who is 5'8 say he used a 25mm stem to help fit his size.

Here is the review.
https://reviews.mtbr.com/schwinn-axum-review-price-weight-specs

Would something like this work? Thanks all.

https://www.amazon.com/Wake-Mountai...ld=1&keywords=25mm+stem&qid=1583521539&sr=8-2


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Jrockvideo said:


> I'm interested in getting this bike as a 1st mtb. I'm about 5'9 and read another reviewer who is 5'8 say he used a 25mm stem to help fit his size.
> 
> Here is the review.
> https://reviews.mtbr.com/schwinn-axum-review-price-weight-specs
> ...


Given the shitty product specs (read, they don't tell you anything) on the walmart website, I have no idea if that would even fit on the bike. Does the bike come with handlebars that have a 25.4 clamp diameter? I dunno.

Beyond that, I don't know what LENGTH of stem the bike has right now. Stem length changes are best kept in moderation. If I need to adjust more than about 20mm +/-, chances are, the bike is the wrong size. And that's the point of the review fc did (linked above). He forced the issue because he kinda had to for the review. But the bike is simply too big for him.


----------



## Jrockvideo (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks Harold, I'll keep saving up for now


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Harold said:


> Given the shitty product specs (read, they don't tell you anything) on the walmart website, I have no idea if that would even fit on the bike. Does the bike come with handlebars that have a 25.4 clamp diameter? I dunno.
> 
> Beyond that, I don't know what LENGTH of stem the bike has right now. Stem length changes are best kept in moderation. If I need to adjust more than about 20mm +/-, chances are, the bike is the wrong size. And that's the point of the review fc did (linked above). He forced the issue because he kinda had to for the review. But the bike is simply too big for him.


The MTBR review says it comes with a 60mm stem.

But I agree. If a reviewer is sticking on a 25mm stem, they're clearly struggling to get the bike to fit correctly.

You can correct for a "I'm in the middle of sizes" situation with stems. But going from what is about an XL size frame, down to a M/L size frame (at 5'9"), likely won't be ideal.

If you did a setforward seat post, with the seat pushed all the way forward, and a tiny stem, you could get it much closer to correct fit. But then you're still stuck with a high standover height (as the bike was designed for 6ft+), and are having to go out and buy parts for your "cheap" bike right away, kind of negating the point of the "cheap" bike in the first place.

So, as Harold said, I'd skip it.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

An extra $100 gets you a trek marlin, and saves almost 5 full pounds. Thats a heavy ass bike. Marlins also come in multiple sizes. The size thing alone is a deal breaker for many, or maybe most people. 

The low end marlins have some major downsides, like 7 speed freehubs. But the schwinn does too.


----------



## Jrockvideo (Jan 22, 2020)

One Pivot said:


> An extra $100 gets you a trek marlin, and saves almost 5 full pounds. Thats a heavy ass bike. Marlins also come in multiple sizes. The size thing alone is a deal breaker for many, or maybe most people.
> 
> The low end marlins have some major downsides, like 7 speed freehubs. But the schwinn does too.


How about just getting the Boundary then? The tapered stem, 1x and lower initial cost compared to the Marlin would be tempting?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Jrockvideo said:


> How about just getting the Boundary then? The tapered stem, 1x and lower initial cost compared to the Marlin would be tempting?


The Marlin has a 44mm head tube, so it can run any fork standard ever made. I have a tapered fork on mine.

The 1x on the boundary is a gimmick. 14-38 range is very poor. Also has the sizing problem.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not gonna recommend anything from a big box store or anything Schwinn made...but if you're just riding around the block or on some wide singletrack with no obstacles most of these bikes are gonna do just fine. The issue most will run in to that want to actually ride trails is by the time you've upgraded things you're passing the entry level builds by sometimes several hundred dollars and still have a sub par frame with a sub par warranty that still weighs a ton.


----------

